# Kody's got a dodgy tummy



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Need a bit of advise as I'm a bit stumped on this one, Kody since having him has been on Royal Canin and its really agreed with his tummy not had any soft poos at all but last Thursday Kody ate a venison and beef sausage from pets at home didn't want him to have it as would not normally feed treats like this at his age but Beau dropped it after my friend gave it to her and Kody grabbed it and ate it, anyway since then he's had a dodgy tummy, bad wind for one day and on/off runny poos not watery but soft, no blood but bit mucousy at times. I fed him fish & rice for a day and he went back to near normal so the next day I gave him his kibble again, next day he was back to being a bit runny again I found it was formed at the start then the end was more liquid so went to vet and spoke to nurse she suggested hills ID diet which he ate last night & this morning, today he's gone all day without doing a poo until tonight when he went it was normalish brown to start then a yellow soft slimy gunk at the end, so I've fed him fish & rice again tonight can't understand it to be honest because it isn't normal diahorrea where he keeps going to the loo he's only going normal amount of times but can't understand why it starts normal and ends yuk. Any advise really appreciated. I've also use Pro kolin which I think normally works wonders but this isn't working either so stopped using that.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder if the sausage has irritated his bowel in any way, like colitis...Amanada might be able to help. It's just that when Biscuit had an infection, the mucus used to come out at the end too, so it's as if the food that he is ok on now is being digested in the normal way and passing through but there may still be irrriation that is causing the yukky bit to come out at the end of it. Just a thought. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would suggest, as Lady often has a funny tummy...stick with one option only. if you are going to go fish and rice, do that for 2 days straight, then start mixing his kibble back in, of you want to tdo what the vet nurse suggested then stick with that for two days and then start to introduce the kibble again, too many switches can be causing his tummy to do all sorts of crazy things, pick one of the options and stick to it till he has at least a full day of solid poos, then start to go back to normal. hope it works it's self out soon


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great timing Amanda! Was also gong to say that the Hills ID worked wonders with Biscuit and we stuck with it for three days, until he was completely back to normal.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> I wonder if the sausage has irritated his bowel in any way, like colitis...Amanada might be able to help. It's just that when Biscuit had an infection, the mucus used to come out at the end too, so it's as if the food that he is ok on now is being digested in the normal way and passing through but there may still be irrriation that is causing the yukky bit to come out at the end of it. Just a thought. x


It could be an irritation caused by the sausage,,,,or sometimes you just never ever know what the cause is. so hard that they cna't tell you...hey mum that sausage didn't agree with me...lol


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Amanda & Jane,
Yes think your right I'll stick with the fish and rice and gradually add his kibble back once he's doing normal poos again. Don't think I want to rush him to the vets as he's not got chronic diahorrea and he's well in himself I think they would just give antibiotics which at this stage don't think they are needed and don't like using meds unless really essential. X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that is exactly what they will do....i have been there many times for this...just antibiotics to harden it up, and as a just incase....i am sure he will be good...if he becomes lethargic for any reason, or if he stops eating and drinking...then you know what to do...lol. I am sure he will be great soon.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Pleased to report Kody's dodgy tummy is now back to normal, still not taking any chances yet with treats so he's only having his Royal Canin for now but he's really eating well and just weighed him and he's 6 kg at 14.5 wks so his upset tum hasn't stopped him growing this week.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing well!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad Kody's tummy has settled now. Roo sends her love as do I xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pleased to read it was just a blip with Kody's tummy .. love & hugs JoJo xxx


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

glad he is better, i was going to suggest giving him a spoonful of probiotic natural yogurt, works a treat for bowel troubles x


----------

